# wildcat lab reviews



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Out the choice of two, fuerza labs and wildcat labs which is the better?

Thanks


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

be interested in this also

I have just got some wildcat halotestin for the last 3 weeks of my cut, but I have never used them before


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I've used Wildcat t500,deca and oxytest within last 12 months and rated them highly,used Fuerza prop,winny and anavar within the last few months and also rated highly.For me WC works out cheaper.Never used their orals but I know @Chelsea uses them and the boys a unit.I'd go for cheapest mate they are both good labs IME.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> I've used Wildcat t500,deca and oxytest within last 12 months and rated them highly,used Fuerza prop,winny and anavar within the last few months and also rated highly.For me WC works out cheaper.Never used their orals but I know @Chelsea uses them and the boys a unit.I'd go for cheapest mate they are both good labs IME.


Thanks for that mate  i may dish out some reps for it.

To the op - i have used Wildcat for years and they are a very very good lab. Very good blends, nicely dosed and their orals are spot on too.

Things ive used:

TNT Depot 450

DecaTest 500

TNT Mast 250

NPP

Winstrol tabs

Dbol Tabs

Test E

Tren E

The list goes on really. Cant comment on Fuerza as i havent used them but even given the option i wouldnt unless they were ridiculously cheap which they would have to be as my Wildcat stuff is nice and cheap which is handy 

Hope that helps.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks for that mate  i may dish out some reps for it.
> 
> To the op - i have used Wildcat for years and they are a very very good lab. Very good blends, nicely dosed and their orals are spot on too.
> 
> ...


I really should have included 'no ****' shouldn't I?When you putting more semi-nude pics in your journal? :tongue:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

i vote wildcat, there defo g2g


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds good thanks mate, shall be getting some today then 

Thanks


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Giorgio.r said:


> Thank you buddy! Yeah I'm getting the wildcat cheaper in 20ml vials. I'm not sure If your allowed to discuss prices or not but is ** quid about right for a test e vial 20ml?
> 
> Thanks


You are not allowed mate! Id edit that sharpish!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> I really should have included 'no ****' shouldn't I?When you putting more semi-nude pics in your journal? :tongue:


Hahaha possibly but i didnt notice so i think the post was straight enough for you to get away with it mate 

Hopefully tonight mate. New gear arrives today as well, exciting times


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

im running mast at 200mg a week, do you reckon i would be better sticking to the test 500 or test e? was originally going to get the test e. or maybe run eq at 600mg a week instead of the mast? im looking for clean muscle gains this course


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have never used wildcat as I can't source them, however they have stood the test of time so you should be safe with wc

I have just bought some furz tren ace which I will be using in the next few weeks, hopefully its good gear...


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Used wc tt500, mast e and clomid. Rated everything but the tt500 (bad pip and poor results). Used fuerza t400 recently and it was spot on, no pip and seemed accurately dosed.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I have used these recently,as has a gym buddy, all wildcat and all gtg.

DecaTest 500 (200mg Deca/200mg Test Deca/100mg Cyp)

Testenan (Testosterone Enanthate) 250mg

Testoprop 200 (Testosterone Propionate)

TNT - Depot 450 (150mg Tren Enanthate/300mg Test Deca)

Arimatab (Anastrozole/Arimidex)

Tamoxadex (Nolvadex/Tamoxifen)

T3Tab 50 (Liothyronine Sodium/Cytomel/T3) Oral

Ethyl Oleate (98.5% Ethyl Oleate/1.5% Benzyl Alchol) for my 200mg prop.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Big Ian said:


> Used wc tt500, mast e and clomid. Rated everything but the tt500 (bad pip and poor results). Used fuerza t400 recently and it was spot on, no pip and seemed accurately dosed.


I'm using the T500 at the moment and i dont get any pip, think it might jsut differ person to person.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> I'm using the T500 at the moment and i dont get any pip, think it might jsut differ person to person.


Agree with Chelsea on this, also down to pinning technique.

I've had pip a couple of times, but has been down to me straining to get to right glute, or when i did quads first time, fine after that.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I'm using the T500 at the moment and i dont get any pip, think it might jsut differ person to person.


exactly the same for me as it's the only test i use and is PIP free! Orals I don't know but may be using there winstrol in an upcoming cycle but adex clomid and nolva are g2g


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

str4nger said:


> be interested in this also
> 
> I have just got some wildcat halotestin for the last 3 weeks of my cut, but I have never used them before


i get along with wc oils, though i think the T500 isnt as strong as it was, well the last bottle i had anyways.

had a powerlifting mate try wc Halo, for aggression, not for cutting, and didnt rate it. But then he wasnt using it for a cut.

Fuerza lab popped up, but hasnt made a impact TBH. Saying that alot of things could change now pc and rohm arent making for abit.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> i get along with wc oils, though i think the T500 isnt as strong as it was, well the last bottle i had anyways.
> 
> had a powerlifting mate try wc Halo, for aggression, not for cutting, and didnt rate it. But then he wasnt using it for a cut.
> 
> Fuerza lab popped up, but hasnt made a impact TBH. Saying that alot of things could change now pc and rohm arent making for abit.


thanks

Rohm has not stopped producing?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

used there tren ace and test base and both did the job nicely


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

corporates said:


> Agree with Chelsea on this, also down to pinning technique.
> 
> I've had pip a couple of times, but has been down to me straining to get to right glute, or when i did quads first time, fine after that.


Well i used a full 20ml over the course of about 8 weeks and got pip with all of it having switched from another labs cyp that id used for the first 4 weeks, used the same sites. Deffo not down to technique for me......maybe a bad batch or something? Got to happen from time to time with ugl's surely?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Love WC t500 and decatest500, and tren e and a, NPP, proviron, t3, cialis, letro, in fact I love them all!lol good lab!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Wc are a good lab. IMO


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Love WC t500 and decatest500, and tren e and a, NPP, proviron, t3, cialis, letro, in fact I love them all!lol good lab!


everything apart from TNT-250, i just not brave enough for the PIP lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> everything apart from TNT-250, i just not brave enough for the PIP lol


I've tried there trenprop200, a little nippy, no where near as bad as PC lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

str4nger said:


> thanks
> 
> Rohm has not stopped producing?


I was told this by my source last week that ROHM are lying low for a while


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I've tried there trenprop200, a little nippy, no where near as bad as PC lol


yeah thought about using the trenprop 200 and adding mast prop seperate to avoid PIP.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

C.Hill said:


> I've tried there trenprop200, a little nippy, no where near as bad as PC lol


Currently using it, can be a wee bit nippy, diluting mine down with their eo seems to work for me.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Big Ian said:


> Well i used a full 20ml over the course of about 8 weeks and got pip with all of it having switched from another labs cyp that id used for the first 4 weeks, used the same sites. Deffo not down to technique for me......maybe a bad batch or something? Got to happen from time to time with ugl's surely?


Different for different people, have used other labs gear and gym buddy has used same batch and had pip, so not cut and dry.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

str4nger said:


> thanks
> 
> Rohm has not stopped producing?


appariently yes, I wanted to order WC winny to go with my WC T500 but was told they can't get it as they have stopped producing for the time being


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> everything apart from TNT-250, i just not brave enough for the PIP lol


Mine arrived today! Pinning tonight, used it before though and seemed ok for pip.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone used WC Var or Tbol on there own?


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

has anyone ran the test prop 200? not even really fussed about a little pip but cant be doing with it been really bad! heard its bad pip


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Anyone used WC Var or Tbol on there own?


I've used their Tbol and they were great.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

havent used in a while, however has always worked great, there tbol in particular is top draw, however there adex and t3 seem to be hit and miss


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I've used their TT500, Tren A and Tbol all were spot on.

My training partner used their DecaTest500 and made some great gains.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I think WC Test 500 is some of the best test I've ever used. I used to use Pro-chem but it just wasn't doing it for me. I know go back and fourth between WC & BSI.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

dr_squeeze said:


> was this recently?


As recent as you can get. Shot 1ml of the stuff about 5 hours ago and have been using it for roughly 12 weeks now. I must mentioned I blast and cruise and never come off.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Giorgio.r said:


> has anyone ran the test prop 200? not even really fussed about a little pip but cant be doing with it been really bad! heard its bad pip


Try it and let us know! :laugh:

I've heard it hurts like fukc!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Used there test cyp , great stuff and smooth too


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

dr_squeeze said:


> so many conflicting comments on the stuff i dno whether to grab some or not..


go for it mate! I love the stuff, nice 20ml vial, cheap and no pip what so ever! even if it is slightly 'underdosed' it's still better value than many other ugl's


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

my gear came today :tongue: :laugh: :thumb:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/img2013030700066.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/img2013030700067.jpg/


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Try it and let us know! :laugh:
> 
> will do :001_tt2:
> 
> I've heard it hurts like fukc!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dr_squeeze said:


> so many conflicting comments on the stuff i dno whether to grab some or not..


Using it right now mate and its great stuff.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dr_squeeze said:


> whats their tri test 500 saying these days, im hearing everything from its overdosed to it dont even have test in?


Superb stuff.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Giorgio.r said:


> my gear came today :tongue: :laugh: :thumb:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/img2013030700066.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/img2013030700067.jpg/


test prop 200mg.....your brave ha,


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dr_squeeze said:


> well thats kool because ive just ordered a 20ml vial for when my rohm test 400 runs out and from what i understand they both have the same esters, just need some deca now whats the wc deca saying?


theyre deca and bold is fine. Bold 500mg is very very good.


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> test prop 200mg.....your brave ha,


Very ahah, surely a little bit of pip isn't guna stop me though  doing half a ml every other day, along with 1ml of mast


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Giorgio.r said:


> Very ahah, s*urely a little bit of pip isn't guna stop me though*  doing half a ml every other day, along with 1ml of mast


lol, i dare you to pin some prop 200 on its own! :bounce:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm using the Trenoxyprop at the minute at 1ml eod. Got a bit of a sting to it when you jab but the stuff is rocket fuel, really is.


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, i dare you to pin some prop 200 on its own! :bounce:


ahaha :death: i wont be able to walk! i can imagine it been sore pinning half a ml mixed with mast .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jabbed 1.5ml TNT mast 250 last night and I have no pop whatsoever


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Jabbed 1.5ml TNT mast 250 last night and I have no pop whatsoever


Did you ever try their equitren mate, got a vial of it to compare it to the bsi equitren when I start it down the line.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I'm using the T500 at the moment and i dont get any pip, think it might jsut differ person to person.


I got poor results but zero pip from the wc tt500, test e 250 much better.


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Jabbed 1.5ml TNT mast 250 last night and I have no pop whatsoever


really! i should be sweet then, apparently the reason why wc oils smell abit is because they use an oil that numbs the area when jabbing? is that right :whistling:


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

they smell as they use a solvent called guacoil


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Did you ever try their equitren mate, got a vial of it to compare it to the bsi equitren when I start it down the line.


Not tried it yet but my mate is using it and he txt me today saying that he is sweating his nuts off so can't be too bad haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Giorgio.r said:


> really! i should be sweet then, apparently the reason why wc oils smell abit is because they use an oil that numbs the area when jabbing? is that right :whistling:


As JC says below it's a solvent they use. It's quite weird my gf can taste it in my spunk if I have jabbed that night.... She wasn't amused last night haha 



JCMUSCLE said:


> they smell as they use a solvent called guacoil


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jabbed 3ml of WC TNT DEPOT 450 last night & have a luuuurvley PIP today


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> As JC says below it's a solvent they use. It's quite weird my gf can taste it in my spunk if I have jabbed that night.... She wasn't amused last night haha


ahahaha thats hilarious


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> jabbed 3ml of WC TNT DEPOT 450 last night & have a luuuurvley PIP today


Haha quality


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

WC is my fav lab, best bang for buck out there imo, never had any issues with their gear!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> jabbed 3ml of WC TNT DEPOT 450 last night & have a luuuurvley PIP today


i know its early days how you getting on with this test/tren right? pip free?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

baggsy said:


> i know its early days how you getting on with this test/tren right? pip free?


I'm about two weeks into a trenoxyprop cycle of 1ml eod. Had to after the 2nd jab start mixing 1ml of EO in as the PIP was something else.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

baggsy said:


> i know its early days how you getting on with this test/tren right? pip free?


its severe mate, but i enjoy a good PIP tbh  just gotta make sure i jab on leg day or id have to miss it.

lasts a good 5-7 days.

tbf i bang 3ml in at a time.....if you halfed the dose & jab twice a week it'd prob be fine


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Or mix it with eo oil.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Conscript said:


> WC is my fav lab, best bang for buck out there imo, never had any issues with their gear!


x2 but they seem the priciest:cursing:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

reza85 said:


> x2 but they seem the priciest:cursing:


Change your source 

Other than BSI they are a considerable bit cheaper than pro-chem/rohm/alpha pharma etc


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I wondered about wildcat as its all over our gym at the moment


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

i haven;t pinned anything but wc gear in years. def a fan of the lab here


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

dr_squeeze said:


> i think there wc tt500 is hit and miss, you just gotta hope your supplier has picked you a winner, heard loads of great reveiws about it and a cuple saying they're seeing poor results and it dont even contain test,, ohh well im switching to the wc tt500 once my 10ml vial of rohm tri test 400 has run out so ill keep you posted on the results, the oil looks much watery than the rohm stuff


Please do mate if that alright?. I'm picking up some WC bits end of month and this was on my shopping list.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Much feedback on the Eq,Tren,Mast blend from Wildcat?

Cheers


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Please do mate if that alright?. I'm picking up some WC bits end of month and this was on my shopping list.


you'll like it mate, high concentrate, great value and no PIP!  2 ml in my left dlt yesterday and nothing today!!!!


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Change your source
> 
> Other than BSI they are a considerable bit cheaper than pro-chem/rohm/alpha pharma etc


This, bar BSI is the cheapest lab out there with the highest concentration of blends!


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Wildcat, fuerza and bsi are all pretty cheap


----------



## rossljf11 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've used wildcat prop 200, pretty painful, wouldn't recommend going over 1/2ml per shot.... Has anyone tried their tren ace?? my supplier always puts down wildcat and says to go with pro alpha or chemical solutions who have apparently taken over rohm and prochem...not sure about this tho. I get wildcat for around half the price of other labs so if their tren ace is good to go id rather go with them. has anyone heard of any tren ace being faked or under dosed? Thanks


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

rossljf11 said:


> I've used wildcat prop 200, pretty painful, wouldn't recommend going over 1/2ml per shot.... Has anyone tried their tren ace?? my supplier always puts down wildcat and says to go with pro alpha or chemical solutions who have apparently taken over rohm and prochem...not sure about this tho. I get wildcat for around half the price of other labs so if their tren ace is good to go id rather go with them. has anyone heard of any tren ace being faked or under dosed? Thanks


You answered it yourself mate you pay less for wildcat so your source wants you to buy others to make more cash. Wildcat are g2g mate an if cheaper why would you choose alpha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

rossljf11 said:


> I've used wildcat prop 200, pretty painful, wouldn't recommend going over 1/2ml per shot.... Has anyone tried their tren ace?? my supplier always puts down wildcat and says to go with pro alpha or chemical solutions who have apparently taken over rohm and prochem...not sure about this tho. I get wildcat for around half the price of other labs so if their tren ace is good to go id rather go with them. has anyone heard of any tren ace being faked or under dosed? Thanks


Ran the tren ace about 18 month back. G2g then mate, running the trenoxyprop 200 at the minute, hell of a pip to it!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

anyone ever tried the WC cheque drops (milberone) ???


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

rossljf11 said:


> I've used wildcat prop 200, pretty painful, wouldn't recommend going over 1/2ml per shot.... Has anyone tried their tren ace?? my supplier always puts down wildcat and says to go with pro alpha or chemical solutions who have apparently taken over rohm and prochem...not sure about this tho. I get wildcat for around half the price of other labs so if their tren ace is good to go id rather go with them. has anyone heard of any tren ace being faked or under dosed? Thanks


Their Tren Ace is potent.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> They're Tren Ace is potent.


x2 on it now, during my diet and strength has gone up!! Love the stuff.


----------



## rossljf11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cheers guys appreciate your feedback will let you know how I get on im running Tren Ace 350mg 1-11 Test prop 1-12 175mg Anavar 75mg ed 1-12, using peptides after cycle aswel, roll on may!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Upping test dose this week so switching from BSI test e to Wildcat T500. Received delivery this morning, first jab on Monday...hope the pip ain't too bad!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Upping test dose this week so switching from BSI test e to Wildcat T500. Received delivery this morning, first jab on Monday...hope the pip ain't too bad!!


Hmmm, ill bet your growth and strength drops on that. Give it 6 weeks and see.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Hmmm, ill bet your growth and strength drops on that. Give it 6 weeks and see.


Surely the test e and cyp should just carry on from the BSI test?? Surely just the decanote that needs time to build up??


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Great lab and big selection of blends along with the standard single compounds.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Surely the test e and cyp should just carry on from the BSI test?? Surely just the decanote that needs time to build up??


In my personal experience the wildcat tt500 is dosed effectively much lower then either the BSI or wc teste 250.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> In my personal experience the wildcat tt500 is dosed effectively much lower then either the BSI or wc teste 250.


Confused now. So you're saying wc t500 has less than 250mg test??


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Confused now. So you're saying wc t500 has less than 250mg test??


Effectively, for me, without a doubt yes, less gains, less libido, less spots, less strength l, less in every way measurable except price, and that's on 1000mg of tt500 compared to 500mg of test 250.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Has anyone used their 'Masterol' at all?


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Has anyone used their 'Masterol' at all?


im starting mine next week buddy, ill let you know how i get on


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Giorgio.r said:


> im starting mine next week buddy, ill let you know how i get on


Cheers bud. What you running with it? Dosage etc?


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

running it with test prop at 300mg a week and var at 50mg ed


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Giorgio.r said:


> running it with test prop at 300mg a week and var at 50mg ed


Cheers man


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Upping test dose this week so switching from BSI test e to Wildcat T500. Received delivery this morning, first jab on Monday...hope the pip ain't too bad!!


what do you think of the bsi test e?? i don't rate it


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Conscript said:


> WC is my fav lab, best bang for buck out there imo, never had any issues with their gear!


ever heard of fakes??


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great oils.

Cialis did nothing for me, even 3 x tabs. Guess I'll agree with others that their orals are hit and miss.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> what do you think of the bsi test e?? i don't rate it


Hard to say tbh mate as I've also had eq, suspension, injectable dbol and triple x in there lol. I have a hunch it may be slightly underdosed. However, do not take this as gospel as this is only based on the fact I have needed a much lower ai dose than normal. Gains have been great and the eq is definitely doing the business!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> Great oils.
> 
> Cialis did nothing for me, even 3 x tabs. Guess I'll agree with others that their orals are hit and miss.


Suprised at this, there t3 and other bits were **** but the cialis is potent for me, had about 5 mates buy it and works really well, crap sides like headaches and blocked nose etc tho which is ****


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Suprised at this, there t3 and other bits were **** but the cialis is potent for me, had about 5 mates buy it and works really well, crap sides like headaches and blocked nose etc tho which is ****


Just got some wc cialis. Not tried it yet tho, what doses would you use...20mg enough?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Just got some wc cialis. Not tried it yet tho, what doses would you use...20mg enough?


20mg is more than enough! I rate WC cialis very highly, strong stuff!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Suprised at this, there t3 and other bits were **** but the cialis is potent for me, had about 5 mates buy it and works really well, crap sides like headaches and blocked nose etc tho which is ****


Sound like Viagra sides!

WC cialis is as good as pharmacy In my experience


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Sound like Viagra sides!
> 
> WC cialis is as good as pharmacy In my experience


Looks like my mrs is in for a treat tonight then mate haha!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Sound like Viagra sides!
> 
> WC cialis is as good as pharmacy In my experience


Agreed, very good


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

boxinmetx said:


> ever heard of fakes??


there are no wc fakes around.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wait until boxin starts using it, he's had fake everything else!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Wait until boxin starts using it, he's had fake everything else!


 :confused1:

hes only asking a question


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> hes only asking a question


And I'm only making a statement, he claims to have had just about fake everything. Which is unlucky as I've never had fake anything except my Rolex.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kimball said:


> And I'm only making a statement, he claims to have had just about fake everything. Which is unlucky as I've never had fake anything except my Rolex.


unlucky


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Wait until boxin starts using it, he's had fake everything else!


well when you actually put money out there and spend it trying to source the best stuff you find a lot of ****e....and how is having ****ty med tech and bsi enan everything??? there are ppl on here that say they having been juicing for years and llok like ****, maybe they are just too dumb to be able to tell the difference and to assume there are no fakes of a popular roid is just retarded


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> hes only asking a question


yeah exactly and when you are willing to spend a fortune on stuff and try as many brands as possible your gonna get fake considering everyone seems to think it is try ur luck everytime you buy...maybe the ppl that hardly have fake are too dumb to notice and pin it anyway, especially ppl on huge stacks, one of them might not be working but they are growing so assume it's all legit lol...i tell you what when ever i treat my self to new brands to try and it ends up fake and with bloods for proof they can not read it and carry on banging **** into their muscles?? i might just post results by private message and the rest can go fk them selves and do their own research and bloods ..simple


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

@Jim78

Yes I heard they are good. Mind you this was about 18 months ago so it could be better this time round.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Will order some again and see if they're good to go for me


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

im using wc tt500 on my next cycle, was going to use 1.5 ml would i be better just using 2ml as ppl saying its slightly underdosed?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

danp83 said:


> im using wc tt500 on my next cycle, was going to use 1.5 ml would i be better just using 2ml as ppl saying its slightly underdosed?


no mate I think it's great and so do many others! Just stick at 1.5 if thats what you were going to run it at, adjust if you don't feel like it's enough


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

ive used before and had good results just thought maybe they underdosing a lil bit on newer batches, 1.5ml will give me a few weeks extra so thats a bonus aswell


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> unlucky


Lol, but I knew that and it cost not very much


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

has anyone of you ever seen small particles floating around in the test? isnt it good anymore then or would some warm water help?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Just got some wc cialis. Not tried it yet tho, what doses would you use...20mg enough?


20mg plenty mate,ive even had just half a tab and boners all week lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Sound like Viagra sides!
> 
> WC cialis is as good as pharmacy In my experience


yeh mate it is very good, works well for me like, I don't get the headaches as much but feels like I have a head cold for about a week after ffs, like my ears are blocked etc, very annoying tbh, its deffo down to this, suppose the boners make up for it lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Giorgio.r said:


> running it with test prop at 300mg a week and var at 50mg ed


Meant to also ask mate, what are you running the prop at? 300mg also?


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Meant to also ask mate, what are you running the prop at? 300mg also?


yeah matey! :thumbup1: wont be starting till monday now been delayed with me starting my new job ect


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Giorgio.r said:


> yeah matey! :thumbup1: wont be starting till monday now been delayed with me starting my new job ect


I've jabbed today 1.5ml of testprop200 and 1ml of the masterol. Going to jab eod or e3d I think.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Week 4 into TNTdepot450 & strength is threw the roof. Pip is bad tho


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Week 4 into TNTdepot450 & strength is threw the roof. Pip is bad tho


You still doing 3ml at a time or splitting it?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Love the stuff, I just wish it didn't hurt so much!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> You still doing 3ml at a time or splitting it?


I split it for a few mate but pip was just as bad tbh lol, so switched back to once a week & have plenty recovery time for sites. Gotta jab on leg day tho or they get missed lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Love the stuff, I just wish it didn't hurt so much!


Haha it's a b!tch eh


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha it's a b!tch eh


Its a fukcing killer! Had today off work due to bad pip causing me to feel like total sh!t, all feverish etc ( I get like this when I have bad pip)

Used ROHM and pharma test aswell before and get nothing much at all in the way of pain..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Its a fukcing killer! Had today off work due to bad pip causing me to feel like total sh!t, all feverish etc ( I get like this when I have bad pip)
> 
> Used ROHM and pharma test aswell before and get nothing much at all in the way of pain..


I'm the exact same with it mate, diets went to fuk because of lack of appetite. Swallowing ibuprofen like sweets lol

Didn't pussy out going to work tho


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> I split it for a few mate but pip was just as bad tbh lol, so switched back to once a week & have plenty recovery time for sites. Gotta jab on leg day tho or they get missed lol


Something to look forward to then


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm the exact same with it mate, diets went to fuk because of lack of appetite. Swallowing ibuprofen like sweets lol
> 
> Didn't pussy out going to work tho


Lol, leave me out mate this is the first time i've EVER gone sick in my entire working life lol, I just thought, fuk it, everyone else goes sick all the time so i'll do just that!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Lol, leave me out mate this is the first time i've EVER gone sick in my entire working life lol, I just thought, fuk it, everyone else goes sick all the time so i'll do just that!


Lmao I've had 3 consecutive days off before because of bad pip, was fcuking horrendous lol got better at the Xbox though


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

anybody tried their clen and how do they rate it?

are they uk based?

apologies if this has already been asked, havnt read entire thread


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Lmao I've had 3 consecutive days off before because of bad pip, was fcuking horrendous lol got better at the Xbox though


Lol, not all bad then! I can see more sick days coming on actually!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Anybody used there cheque drops?

Sustanon or deca?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

need2bodybuild said:


> Its a fukcing killer! Had today off work due to bad pip causing me to feel like total sh!t, all feverish etc ( I get like this when I have bad pip)
> 
> Used ROHM and pharma test aswell before and get nothing much at all in the way of pain..


Ask your source for some ethyl oleate to add to your oils mate. That will sort the PIP out, and it's very cheap.

ROHM and pharma add ethyl oleate or similar to prevent PIP, which is one reason why they cost more.


----------



## juicejunkie (Sep 14, 2012)

Tried their test 500 seemed to be accurately dosed. pip was quite bad for day or 2 apart from that all good


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@JANIKvonD Have you considered mixing it with EO?

Also for @need2bodybuild?

May get some ready for when I start next month.

Can live with some PIP but rather minimise it as I'll be running it for 14 weeks


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> Ask your source for some ethyl oleate to add to your oils mate. That will sort the PIP out, and it's very cheap.
> 
> ROHM and pharma add ethyl oleate or similar to prevent PIP, which is one reason why they cost more.





G-man99 said:


> @JANIKvonD Have you considered mixing it with EO?
> 
> Also for @need2bodybuild?
> 
> ...


never heard of it until now tbh lol, will have a look. do u add it to the vial or the syringe?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> never heard of it until now tbh lol, will have a look. do u add it to the vial or the syringe?


I draw it up into the syringe bud. Running the testprop 200 and masterol 100 at the end of my cycle. The mast is fine but I'm adding a ml for a ml with the prop, it's a ****ing killer!


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Anybody used there cheque drops?
> 
> Sustanon or deca?


I'm a big fan of there sust, use it as my test for every cycle, always good gains and seems well dosed, would pick it over any other med


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I draw it up into the syringe bud. Running the testprop 200 and masterol 100 at the end of my cycle. The mast is fine but I'm adding a ml for a ml with the prop, it's a ****ing killer!


hows the PIP after adding the EO....gone? & is ml for ml the usuall dosage for it......6ml of oil at a time might be ott lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the PIP after adding the EO....gone? & is ml for ml the usuall dosage for it......6ml of oil at a time might be ott lol


Still there mate, but nowhere near as bad. Can really feel a difference. I just draw mirror the amount I've drawn up in the syringe, so 1ml prop to 1ml EO bud


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

http://safebuy-steroids.blogspot.com/2012/08/wildcat-reasearch-laboratories-ulab.html


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the PIP after adding the EO....gone? & is ml for ml the usuall dosage for it......6ml of oil at a time might be ott lol


I'll be trying 1.5ml tnt and 1ml eo and splitting jabs twice weekly.

Was going to do the same and do 3ml once weekly


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I'll be trying 1.5ml tnt and 1ml eo and splitting jabs twice weekly.
> 
> Was going to do the same and do 3ml once weekly


when u starting mate?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

1st week in may


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

@G-man99 and @ba baracuss, I do know about the eo and if it carries on i'll think about using it, I haven't up until now because I just didn't want to inject pure oil but now i'm willing to inject just about anything to rid the pain lol. cheers.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wildcat do it and its very cheap (less than 10% of the TNT)

I used it a few years back when using the TNTMAST


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

When you mix TNT with eo make sure you shake it before you jab or it will seperate.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Gunni_Sta said:


> http://safebuy-steroids.blogspot.com/2012/08/wildcat-reasearch-laboratories-ulab.html


That's really out of date


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

ordered 60ml of the t500 today :thumb:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

user123 said:


> ordered 60ml of the t500 today :thumb:


Never mind


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Jabbed a ml of the t500 in one delt and half a ml in the other along with 50mg tren ace last night and i can't even feel it today, it's strange but i'm definitely not complaining!


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Jabbed a ml of the t500 in one delt and half a ml in the other along with 50mg tren ace last night and i can't even feel it today, it's strange but i'm definitely not complaining!


you won't mate ... that's the beauty of it! :thumb:

on my first ever cycle last year I was jabbing 1ml a week via delts and got zero pip each time, now jabbing 1.5ml via delts and I get some site swelling but it's not pip lol doesn't hurt just firm around the area I jabbed


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

H_JM_S said:


> you won't mate ... that's the beauty of it! :thumb:
> 
> on my first ever cycle last year I was jabbing 1ml a week via delts and got zero pip each time, now jabbing 1.5ml via delts and I get some site swelling but it's not pip lol doesn't hurt just firm around the area I jabbed


But the thing is i always got really bad pip, i've mostly been using wc since i started aas and it's always hurt just this time it hasn't so i'm surprised but happy lol.


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

does anyone know if masteron causes alot of hair growth? :whistling:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Giorgio.r said:


> does anyone know if masteron causes alot of hair growth? :whistling:


Think you'll find the exact opoosite


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> But the thing is i always got really bad pip, i've mostly been using wc since i started aas and it's always hurt just this time it hasn't so i'm surprised but happy lol.


First time on t500?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wildcat are a very good lab ib my eyes. Some of there blends are crazy. Al never use half of em but the fact they made em is impresive.

And its good stuff last time i used


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Kimball said:


> First time on t500?


Yeh, switched from pharma test probably four weeks ago now, hopefully it was just those first few shots that were a problem..


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Would you guys recommend WC over BSI? Gotta get a big amount of gear for the spring cut soon


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

grizzzly said:


> Would you guys recommend WC over BSI? Gotta get a big amount of gear for the spring cut soon


Have a search around the forum for feedback on both labs mate, come to your own decision based on that. It's a bit of a controversial subject


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

resten said:


> Have a search around the forum for feedback on both labs mate, come to your own decision based on that. It's a bit of a controversial subject


Yeah been searching, it seems that both labs have very good feedback in general but a few disappointments too.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've never had any issues with WC


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

never had any issues with WC, even their PCT meds did their job tbh.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

grizzzly said:


> Yeah been searching, it seems that both labs have very good feedback in general but a few disappointments too.


Been using it for years mate, currently on TNT Mast 250 2ml eod and I don't get pip  its brilliant to be honest, keeping my strength and size even though im 9 days away from a show and massively depleted.


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

WC brew some good stuff! Letro is legit, T3 also.

The oils are solid!

But never tried their Tren, maybe next time...


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

just jabbed 0.5ml of test prop 200 yesterday in my middle delt and this morning im aching like maaad!! also i can feel the gear just sitting in my shoulder if i rub my hand over it. is this normal?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> jabbed 3ml of WC TNT DEPOT 450 last night & have a luuuurvley PIP today


Did you get pip from it everytime you jabbed? Ordering some this or next week


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You will see good reviews on both BSI and WC

But you wil ony see bad reviews on BSI

Thats from what ive read anyhow


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Did you get pip from it everytime you jabbed? Ordering some this or next week


yep  ...and still am lol... heating up the oil helps a lot mate. gains are worth it tho


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You will see good reviews on both BSI and WC
> 
> But you wil ony see bad reviews on BSI
> 
> Thats from what ive read anyhow


Not quite true. Wc is good stuff but the tt500 was very poor for me.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Haven't used it so can't comment but its just the general consensus that I see

BSI seem abit hit and miss

WC are old school lab


----------



## Cheggidy (Mar 21, 2012)

WC is ****. If you like injecting dirty glass then crack on.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm only going on personal experience, wctt500, very little effect, wc e 250, very good, and much more effect per ml than the 500!!! Wc prop 200 stung like fvck going in but good results.

BSI (old style) t400 made me wish my legs would fall off, e 250 very good and got the 350 to try next.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> yep  ...and still am lol... heating up the oil helps a lot mate. gains are worth it tho


Ill just stick it in glutes and hope it doesnt affect my legs sessions too much. With some oxy's and dbol the strength gains should be good cant wait.


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I'm only going on personal experience, wctt500, very little effect, wc e 250, very good, and much more effect per ml than the 500!!! Wc prop 200 stung like fvck going in but good results.
> 
> BSI (old style) t400 made me wish my legs would fall off, e 250 very good and got the 350 to try next.


was your shoulder swollen and aching the next day from the test prop 200 buddy?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheggidy said:


> WC is ****. If you like injecting dirty glass then crack on.


i will


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kimball said:


> Not quite true. Wc is good stuff but the tt500 was very poor for me.


Did you get any pip/swelling from the TT500?

Im on it right now, have doen 2 x 2ml injections and from both i have had swelling..the 1st one was bad, took 3 weeks for the lump to go..2nd one not so bad...been 1 week and its nearly gone.


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

wow, talked about getting blanked :rockon: ahaha


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Did you get any pip/swelling from the TT500?
> 
> Im on it right now, have doen 2 x 2ml injections and from both i have had swelling..the 1st one was bad, took 3 weeks for the lump to go..2nd one not so bad...been 1 week and its nearly gone.


WC Test 500 has been the test I've used on cycle for well over a year now, and I've never had a problem with pip from it.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Cheggidy said:


> WC is ****. If you like injecting dirty glass then crack on.


Lol why do you think so many are using it mate? get with the glass injecting hype!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kimball said:


> I'm only going on personal experience, wctt500, very little effect, wc e 250, very good, and much more effect per ml than the 500!!! Wc prop 200 stung like fvck going in but good results.
> 
> BSI (old style) t400 made me wish my legs would fall off, e 250 very good and got the 350 to try next.


That's cheered me up cos I've got 20ml of the 250 sat here collecting dust


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Did you get any pip/swelling from the TT500?
> 
> Im on it right now, have doen 2 x 2ml injections and from both i have had swelling..the 1st one was bad, took 3 weeks for the lump to go..2nd one not so bad...been 1 week and its nearly gone.


Virgin site, no?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Did you get any pip/swelling from the TT500?
> 
> Im on it right now, have doen 2 x 2ml injections and from both i have had swelling..the 1st one was bad, took 3 weeks for the lump to go..2nd one not so bad...been 1 week and its nearly gone.


Not a thing, but results were definitely worse per ml than the 250. And I went through 60ml from three different batches so not a bad batch or vial.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Giorgio.r said:


> was your shoulder swollen and aching the next day from the test prop 200 buddy?


Nope, because I put it in my quads but they certainly were.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> That's cheered me up cos I've got 20ml of the 250 sat here collecting dust


 h34r: I am watching you haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> h34r: I am watching you haha


Lol

To use when I'm ready end of the year, maybe start of next.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> To use when I'm ready end of the year, maybe start of next.


Yeah yeah lmao. Get bulking and get using it mate!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah yeah lmao. Get bulking and get using it mate!!


No no mate. I'd love to but I want my babies to be here, to get used to a normal me.

I have more important things to think about.

When the time is right I will use it.

You will most probably be on your blast and cruise by then mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> No no mate. I'd love to but I want my babies to be here, to get used to a normal me.
> 
> I have more important things to think about.
> 
> ...


Good thinking that man!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

ash1981 said:


> Virgin site, no?


No mate, jabbed my glutes 100's of times now!

Its just i get a reaction of TT500, forms a lump after injecting and takes 2 weeks to go away...might dilute the injection using EO oil, as i have some from WC


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Used wc for years and never any issue but the last lot of tt500 crippled me and after a few shots my mate tried it and same problem! Source has recalled all and replaced with a different lab.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> I'll be trying 1.5ml tnt and 1ml eo and splitting jabs twice weekly.
> 
> Was going to do the same and do 3ml once weekly


Did this make a difference? Thinking of getting some wildcat


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jas said:


> Did this make a difference? Thinking of getting some wildcat


Old thread revival

It was totally PIP free mate and I had no need to add EO to it


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Old thread revival
> 
> It was totally PIP free mate and I had no need to add EO to it


Yeah sorry just catching up on a old thread.

The way i have read this thread is their TT500 and Prop, some were affected by PIP. Perhaps things have improved since


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jas said:


> Yeah sorry just catching up on a old thread.
> 
> The way i have read this thread is their TT500 and Prop, some were affected by PIP. Perhaps things have improved since


The prop200 not the 100 is the issue mate.

As for T500 I'm not overly convinced on dosing so tend to use others be it either WC, ROHM, orbis or next cycle zafa sust


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yep took wildcat back when it was banned from the forum (ironically) and it was good gear


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> The prop200 not the 100 is the issue mate.
> 
> As for T500 I'm not overly convinced on dosing so tend to use others be it either WC, ROHM, orbis or next cycle zafa sust


My source has zafa sust and wildcat sust, which would you go for?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Personally after reading so many glowing reports then it's zafa all the way.

Yes it's more expensive and the amps are a pain to open but it's results that are most important.

I've been given 10ml Cambridge sust to trail first and then on to the zafa


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Do you think you will get PIP & test flu on Zafa, just as you will on UGL?

The two oils both enanthate I have used before are from Rohm and AP. Am thinking of trying a sustanon now. But a lot depends on how much pip there is, and with which out of all the labs, pharma and ugl, the least amount there is, would be my preferred choice


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I never get PIP or test flu mate.

Heard some batches of zafa can be a bit nippy but mine are all batch 50 and supposed to be PIP free


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jas said:


> Do you think you will get PIP & test flu on Zafa, just as you will on UGL?
> 
> The two oils both enanthate I have used before are from Rohm and AP. Am thinking of trying a sustanon now. But a lot depends on how much pip there is, and with which out of all the labs, pharma and ugl, the least amount there is, would be my preferred choice


 Wildcat is the choice i would take cheap affordable & its in my opinion dosed very nicely. Personally i choose WC over pharma both from a economical stand point & the fact the its not faked like pharma is alot. Even with a good source good fakes can fool anyone & WC have been around for years dishing out quality gear.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Wildcat is the choice i would take cheap affordable & its in my opinion dosed very nicely. Personally i choose WC over pharma both from a economical stand point & the fact the its not faked like pharma is alot. Even with a good source good fakes can fool anyone & WC have been around for years dishing out quality gear.


This is precisely what puts me off so called "legit pharma". Will give wildcat a try. Once upon a time Pro-chem were all the rage, now its Wildcat that's gained huge popularity in the uk.

Will give them a try, n see what happens


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jas said:


> This is precisely what puts me off so called "legit pharma". Will give wildcat a try. Once upon a time Pro-chem were all the rage, now its Wildcat that's gained huge popularity in the uk.
> 
> Will give them a try, n see what happens


WildCat has been popular for years mate & i was a huge fan of both PC & WC & i still am.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Personally after reading so many glowing reports then it's zafa all the way.
> 
> Yes it's more expensive and the amps are a pain to open but it's results that are most important.
> 
> I've been given 10ml Cambridge sust to trail first and then on to the zafa


I didn't think zafa is that expensive. Perhaps I am paying too much for my gear

How often are you going to pin, twice a week or once, and are you going to add anything


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jas said:


> I didn't think zafa is that expensive. Perhaps I am paying too much for my gear
> 
> How often are you going to pin, twice a week or once, and are you going to add anything


Sust you only need a once a week injection & personally i think gear is gear & yield same results, if its pharma or ugl.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jas said:


> I didn't think zafa is that expensive. Perhaps I am paying too much for my gear
> 
> How often are you going to pin, twice a week or once, and are you going to add anything


Your right mate zafa is about the same price as most ugl 250mg/ml

My statement was more generalised about ugl test in general ie 300's 350's etc also the same prices.

I will pin 3ml once per week


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Your right mate zafa is about the same price as most ugl 250mg/ml
> 
> My statement was more generalised about ugl test in general ie 300's 350's etc also the same prices.
> 
> I will pin 3ml once per week


Do you just run test only then?!

3ml of zafa?!

3ml in glutes I'm guessing? How's the PIP on that?!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I got some wc dianabol and wc tri test 500 at home for my cycle next week. Anyone use these?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm on their dbol now fella. Its pretty strong, gave me gyno fairly quick


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> I got some wc dianabol and wc tri test 500 at home for my cycle next week. Anyone use these?


Ive used their Test 500 and its good stuff mate, no pip either which is nice.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

cas said:


> I'm on their dbol now fella. Its pretty strong, gave me gyno fairly quick


You taking any Ai?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> I got some wc dianabol and wc tri test 500 at home for my cycle next week. Anyone use these?


I've used their tritest 500, was rocket fuel, weird but I felt it in first week?! Really smooth as well no pain or lump like I get on their cyp at 250mg/ml?! I think they use different carrier oil to hold mg/ml that high?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Dunno if it's 500mg/ml but it's up their!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Wildcat is a awesome lab cant go wrong.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> You taking any Ai?


Yeah. One letro tab, mon-weds-fri and its still not enough.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MRENIGMA said:


> Do you just run test only then?!
> 
> 3ml of zafa?!
> 
> 3ml in glutes I'm guessing? How's the PIP on that?!


Will be test and dbol.

3ml will go in glutes or quads very easily.

Not tried it yet for PIP but reports about batch 50 say no PIP.

Running Cambridge sust first at 10ml as had it to trail and then on to zafa


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I really think pip with wc depends on the person and how u react to the carrier, i know apparently they have changes it now? But with the old carrier i had horrendous pip with all there short ester gear and the t500, so did a couple of my pals, some

People say t500 is pip free others react badly to it.

I personally get swelling, redness and hard lumps from all wc gear which i can only attribute to the carrier, i do rate them but for me i just cant use them anymore, my most recent experience with trenprop 200 has been awful and painful to the point ive stopped using it and binned it.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Zangief said:


> I really think pip with wc depends on the person and how u react to the carrier, i know apparently they have changes it now? But with the old carrier i had horrendous pip with all there short ester gear and the t500, so did a couple of my pals, some
> 
> People say t500 is pip free others react badly to it.
> 
> I personally get swelling, redness and hard lumps from all wc gear which i can only attribute to the carrier, i do rate them but for me i just cant use them anymore, my most recent experience with trenprop 200 has been awful and painful to the point ive stopped using it and binned it.


They do use a different oil now and there is no smell anymore.

I've ran the trenprop and had zero PIP off it and used 60ml along with more Tren A


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> They do use a different oil now and there is no smell anymore.
> 
> I've ran the trenprop and had zero PIP off it and used 60ml along with more Tren A


Like i said mate with the old carrier id say pip is dependant on the person and how ure body reacts to it.

Ask Supr4kill how he got on with wc, he had huge horrid lumps from there gear like i did, so did my friend he jabbed a ml of t500 in his delt and couldn't train for 10 days lol


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Zangief said:


> I really think pip with wc depends on the person and how u react to the carrier, i know apparently they have changes it now? But with the old carrier i had horrendous pip with all there short ester gear and the t500, so did a couple of my pals, some
> 
> People say t500 is pip free others react badly to it.
> 
> I personally get swelling, redness and hard lumps from all wc gear which i can only attribute to the carrier, i do rate them but for me i just cant use them anymore, my most recent experience with trenprop 200 has been awful and painful to the point ive stopped using it and binned it.


Yeah I have read some feedback here about their Prop 200 causing bad pip. Cannot exactly remember though if it was Prop 100 or 200.

Surprised to hear about their Cypionate, would have assumed that not to cause any major problem a day after pinning.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> I've used their tritest 500, was rocket fuel, weird but I felt it in first week?! Really smooth as well no pain or lump like I get on their cyp at 250mg/ml?! I think they use different carrier oil to hold mg/ml that high?


How long ago was this you used their Cypionate? Have they improved it since?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Jas said:


> How long ago was this you used their Cypionate? Have they improved it since?


I used test cyp in oct/nov, had to bin it, thought I had an abscess every shot, lump for a week, test500, test prop 100, tren ace all fine though?!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MRENIGMA said:


> I used test cyp in oct/nov, had to bin it, thought I had an abscess every shot, lump for a week, test500, test prop 100, tren ace all fine though?!


An abscess or just a sore lump??

Quite a bit of difference between the two.....


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> An abscess or just a sore lump??
> 
> Quite a bit of difference between the two.....


*"thought I had an abscess every shot, lump for a week"*


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

I used wc test cyp in my last cycle, one vial give me a bit of pip but nothing too nasty. The deca was nice and smooth.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Never realised what PIP was really like until I tried their Deca/Test 500 last year, but if they use different oil now from what they did towards the end of last year I'll probably give them a go again


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like the general feeling is that WC can result in some major pip for some users but not others, id like to try some new batches with the new carrier tho, if that makes it pip free then woohoo as i do think wc make decent oils and love the blends


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> I used test cyp in oct/nov, had to bin it, thought I had an abscess every shot, lump for a week, test500, test prop 100, tren ace all fine though?!


This was a recent purchase around that time last Oct / Nov?

Don't mind a little pip, a day or 2 tops. Yet if its going into day 3 or 4, that becomes a bit too uncomfortable / too long for my liking.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Zangief said:


> Looks like the general feeling is that WC can result in some major pip for some users but not others, id like to try some new batches with the new carrier tho, if that makes it pip free then woohoo as i do think wc make decent oils and love the blends


What is the carrier?

Someone posted a while back about adding some other oil to it, think it was G-Man99


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've used WC more than any other lab, and apart from 1 bottle of their TT500 I've never had a problem with pip.

It really is a case of giving them a try to see how you react.

Dosing wise I've always found them to be spot on (regarding gains, sides etc)


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Zangief said:


> Looks like the general feeling is that WC can result in some major pip for some users but not others, id like to try some new batches with the new carrier tho, if that makes it pip free then woohoo as i do think wc make decent oils and love the blends


I have there new batch prosust no pip with 2ml nice and smooth.

I actually miss the bacon smell tho!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dux said:


> I've used WC more than any other lab, and apart from 1 bottle of their TT500 I've never had a problem with pip.
> 
> It really is a case of giving them a try to see how you react.
> 
> Dosing wise I've always found them to be spot on (regarding gains, sides etc)


I am on the Test E & Deca 250 now & tbh i DID get pip after my last shot sunday but injection is really smooth.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> I have there new batch prosust no pip with 2ml nice and smooth.
> 
> I actually miss the bacon smell tho!!


Think i have some old batch or old blend of carrier atleast cause it smells like bacon & has that WC fryup smell :lol:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Think i have some old batch or old blend of carrier atleast cause it smells like bacon & has that WC fryup smell :lol:


Haha u know what tho it was like a built in anti faking security measure u always knew u had the real deal with that smell!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Think i have some old batch or old blend of carrier atleast cause it smells like bacon & has that WC fryup smell :lol:


Same with mine mate....I swear I can smell it in my sweat!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Same with mine mate....I swear I can smell it in my sweat!


I have a faint taste of fryup in my mouth i swear.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:



> I have a faint taste of fryup in my mouth i swear.


Lol shut your mouth and breath hard out your nose after your shot..it really amplifies the flavour


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Lol shut your mouth and breath hard out your nose after your shot..it really amplifies the flavour


Must try


----------



## Davidlloydgym (Dec 28, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Must try


Any1 tried there test 500 and deca?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Davidlloydgym said:


> Any1 tried there test 500 and deca?


I can vouch highly for their test E & Deca they are both brilliant


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Depends on product. Have used both extensively. I prefer Fuerza but if money is tight go for WC as its a little cheaper generally


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Any recent feedback on their Test Cyp?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Any recent feedback on their Test Cyp?


Their test cyp has to be the same as their test E I suppose. And their test E is brilliant.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Any resent reviews on there tren e or mast e?!


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Will ask here instead of staring separate thread.

My younger brother just started WC Sustanon cycle, 500mg e7d. Problem is PIP is horrible he cant sit on his ass etc. I have used other (but not Sus) WC oils and PIPs were manageable so not sure what may be causing it.

He is 24, his first cycle, tho maybe 2ml in one shot it to much for him? Problem is he cant keep gear at home, his missus would kill him so I have to jab him once a week and I keep his gear for him.


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

gradziol said:


> Will ask here instead of staring separate thread.
> 
> My younger brother just started WC Sustanon cycle, 500mg e7d. Problem is PIP is horrible he cant sit on his ass etc. I have used other (but not Sus) WC oils and PIPs were manageable so not sure what may be causing it.
> 
> He is 24, his first cycle, tho maybe 2ml in one shot it to much for him? Problem is he cant keep gear at home, his missus would kill him so I have to jab him once a week and I keep his gear for him.


IM injecting 1ml WC sus250 and 1ml WC tntmast250 and the pip is nothing tbh but I guess my ass cheeks have had so much gear it does not feel the pip anymore :/ actually love the pip feeling!

Everyone that takes WC talks about pip but I don't seem to feel it :crying:

I think he will be fine he just needs to get past the first few jabs imo he is gtg


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Everyone's first ja s are agony mate! Mine were anyway!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gradziol said:


> Will ask here instead of staring separate thread.
> 
> My younger brother just started WC Sustanon cycle, 500mg e7d. Problem is PIP is horrible he cant sit on his ass etc. I have used other (but not Sus) WC oils and PIPs were manageable so not sure what may be causing it.
> 
> He is 24, his first cycle, tho maybe 2ml in one shot it to much for him? Problem is he cant keep gear at home, his missus would kill him so I have to jab him once a week and I keep his gear for him.


Back load an insulin needle and jab him sub q, half a ml per spot to avoid lumps, no pip issues then


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

I like wc in general. Only issue I have had was that on my last vial of tren a there was a white cloud in the vial. I think it must have been crashed as I doubt it would be bacteria (I pinned it with no infection at least) I heated it every time but could never get cloud to completely go. Was legit gear though.


----------

